# Trails in der Nähe vom Bostalsee



## Holgero (18. April 2016)

Hi Community,

ich mach im September Familienurlaub im Center Parks am Bostalsee und nehme mein Bike mit!

Gibts dort ein paar Trails? Gesucht ist alles was man mitm Propain Tyee so fahren kann


----------



## 007ike (18. April 2016)

Ein bischen was gibt es. Im Bereich Obertal gibt es den Rötelstein Pfad, eigentlich ein Premium Wanderweg, der lässt sich aber auch gut fahren. Im Bereich um St.Wendel gibt es am Bosenberg auch ein paar Trails und bei Ottweiler gibt es den Flowtrail. Um die Gemeinde Freisen wirst du auch fündig. Schau mal bei gpsies, da findest du schon was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (18. April 2016)

Wenn du im September da bist melde dich einfach mal hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/immer-wieder-dienstags-und-immer-oefter-sonntags.736095/
Wenn dir ein paar km Autofahrt nichts ausmachen, gibt es ein paar schöne technische Trails.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. April 2016)

Der Rötelsteinpfad ist ca. 2 km vom Centerparc entfernt. Melde Dich einfach wenn es soweit ist, wir zeigen Dir dann was wir alles haben.


----------



## Tobilas (18. April 2016)

1.) Guck mal Gpsies oder andere relevante Tourenseiten!
2.) "Offizierspfad" oder "Tafeltour" oder "Saar-Hunsrück-Steig" ist alles dort in der Nähe!
3.) Einfach mal drauf los fahren, du findest dort schon was 
4.) Hoffe auf trockenes Wetter, St.Wendeler-Land ist schweres Geläuf :-(


----------



## lycan (19. April 2016)

Ich muss jetzt mal eine Lanze brechen für das Sankt Wendeler Land + MTB.
Es gibt zB 9 ausgeschilderte MTB Routen unterschiedlicher Schwierigkeitsgrade, die auch kombinierbar sind.
Die #4 streift zum Beispiel Bosen.
Gerade wurden die Routen aktualisiert und es wird eine neue Übersichtskarte - erhältlich bei der Tourist-Info am Bostalsee - geben.
Informationen und gpx kann man unter www.bostalsee.de finden


----------



## 007ike (19. April 2016)

lycan schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt mal eine Lanze brechen für das Sankt Wendeler Land + MTB.
> Es gibt zB 9 ausgeschilderte MTB Routen unterschiedlicher Schwierigkeitsgrade, die auch kombinierbar sind.
> Die #4 streift zum Beispiel Bosen.
> Gerade wurden die Routen aktualisiert und es wird eine neue Übersichtskarte - erhältlich bei der Tourist-Info am Bostalsee - geben.
> Informationen und gpx kann man unter www.bostalsee.de finden


die Routen sind aber bis auf die Nr 9 fürs Enduro langweilig, ich denke wenn sich der Kollege meldet wenn er hier ist, bekommen wir was organisiert um ihm die Spots zu zeigen, wie Gianty schon geschrieben hat


----------



## Holgero (19. April 2016)

Alles klar vielen Dank an Euch alle! Ich werde dann in den Wochen vor der Urlaub. Mich mal per PM bei einigen von Euch melden und bis dahin gpsies studieren


----------



## Titanbein1302 (19. April 2016)

Bei 007ike biste richtig.


----------



## Ochiba63 (19. April 2016)

Wohne im Nachbarort von Bosen und bin sehr oft auf dem Saar Hunsrück Steig , Kell und Weiskirchen unterwegs


----------



## JumpingJohn (23. Januar 2019)

Sorry für die Leichenschändung! 
Aber warum soll ich ein neues Thema aufmachen wenn es schon was gibt.
Ich werde meinen Sommerurlaub Ende Juli auf dem Bostalsee Campingplatz verbringen und dann möchte ich dann auch die ein oder andere Runde mit dem MTB drehn (und nein nicht nur um den See herum ).
Ja, die Routen auf der Bostalsee Webseite habe ich schon gesehen und auch GPSies spuckt ne Menge Tracks aus, aber da stellt sich dann immer noch die Frage was davon was taugt und was nicht.
Ich brauche keinen Hardcore Downhill oder sehr viel technisches Gedöns.
Ich fahre die Berge auch bevorzugt selbst hoch, bis zu 1000-1500Hm schaffe ich bis dahin hoffentlich auch problemlos wieder! 
Mit meinem 29er HT reichten mir S0 bis max S2 um glücklich zu sein, natürlich vorzugsweise auf schmaleren Wegen.

Danke schon jetzt für alle Antworten, Gruß
JumpingJohn

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Fahren doch nicht an den Bostalsee und statt dessen ins Sauerland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon2104 (17. September 2020)

Hey Leute, ich wollte das Thema gerne noch einmal kurz aufgreifen. Wir sind Anfang Oktober mit der Familie im Center Parc am Bostalsee und ich würde gerne mein (Enduro) MTB mitnehmen um an einem Mittag eine Tour zu fahren.
Meine Frage, lohnt es sich die ausgeschilderte MTB 9 Tour mit dem Enduro zu fahren oder ist die zu langweilig? Es wäre toll wenn ein paar technische Trails dabei wären, es muss allerdings nicht brutal anspruchsvoll sein. Wichtig wäre zu wissen, dass es keine reine XC Tour ist.
Und vor allem, ist die Beschilderung so gut, dass man wenn man aufmerksam ist, das ganze ohne Navi hinbekommt?
Über ein Feedback würde ich mich freuen?


----------



## pacechris (26. September 2020)

Was anspruchsvolle ist ist sehr individuell 🤔
Die ausgeschilderten MTB Touren sind alle HT tauglich, die MTB 9 auch.
Ein Abstecher nach Freisen würde ich empfehlen, liegt an der MTB9 dort gibt es einige gebaute Trails bzw. ein XC Rundkurs, Flowtrail und ne jumpline


----------



## 88ONE (27. September 2020)

... enduro-mäßig wirst Du wohl in direkter See-Umgebung weniger glücklich/gefordert werden. In Ottweiler (https://www.ottweiler.de/tourismus/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=117&Itemid=120) oder am Erbeskopf (https://trailpark-erbeskopf.de/) könntest Du da mehr Spaß haben.


----------



## grumpyflippy (21. Oktober 2020)

Weiskirchen wäre noch he location in der nähe mit potential für enduros. Ist natürlich etwas spät jetzt aber evtl ist das ja was für den nächsten.


----------

